# Pencil sharpeners ?



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Can anyone advise on what pencil sharpener you are using and are happy with? I have had several and they just don't cut it. :frown:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Pencil sharpener? Pencil sharpener? Don' need no steenkin' pencil sharpener.

Gave up on pencils years ago. Now all my marking is with those plastic Pentel clone mechanical pencils. Push the eraser, lead comes out the other end. Run out of lead, pull the remnant out, shake the pencil gently, push the eraser, another comes down - there are 2 or 3 leads inside. You can also buy refill leads. You can get about a dozen for around $2. Some people claim they wear out quickly, but I've never had one wear out yet, do tend to lose one once in awhile. 

However, if you really insist on sharpening pencils, this is the pencil sharpener you want.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Don I use one like above without the motor. I use the LV pencils mostly buy by the1/2 dozen boxes when I place an order. Also use the same sharpener to sharpen dowels. I think I got a tapered reamer from LV that has the same taper as a standard pencil, and drill the hole with that then sharpen a dowel and put some glue on it and tap it in the hole.

Herb


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I like this sharpener combo. FastCap PSSR-25 Tape Measure, Pro Carpenter PSS-R-25, 25ft, Standard/Reverse Read, 1 Wide Blade, Right and left reading. Sharpender built in. FastCap PSSR25 25 foot Lefty/Righty Measuring Tape - Left Handed Tape Measure - Amazon.com I also have an electric sharpener and the sharpener on the tape measure is faster.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

For finish work, I use the .05 lead mechanical pencil...for regular carpentry/drywall I use a wooden carpenter's pencil, and this style of sharpener...
Kapro Carpenter Pencil Sharpener-275-08 - The Home Depot
HD and Irwin are a couple of brands. No idea what mine is; I've had it for donkey's years. Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I use a Stanley Utility knife 


to sharpen a carpenters pencil


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I use a mechanical pencil, a marking knife or a little short awl I made. Last wooden pencils I bought were not much good and then I asked myself "why the hell am I messing with these things?" I have a few around but since it's been mentioned I think I'll just pitch them tomorrow.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> Can anyone advise on what pencil sharpener you are using and are happy with? I have had several and they just don't cut it. :frown:


Panasonic for an electric...
Bostik for manual...
but why even bother....
go mechanical...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't like mechanical.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Carpenter pencil, utility knife (or my little pocket knife)...mostly.

Home Depot used to sell a sharpener like Dan linked you to but it had a curved blade...did a great job on the carpenter pencils...can't find them anymore...that was my favorite. Here's a version of it... http://www.penimpressions.com/carpenter-pencil-sharpener.html

I also use the business end of an old awl that fell apart when marking up outside lumber or other unimportant work. And from time to time I use a nail, screw, utility knife, linoleum knife - you get the idea.

For important stuff, a .05mm mechanical is my choice of weapon...even though I break the lead every once in a while.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Found a small plastic hand sharpener that works great. When I use a pencil, I've taken to the ones you buy by the dozen, painted orange at Home depot. They are dark leaded and come to a fine point. I sharpen them often. For fine work, I use a marking knife, with kind of an arrowhead point to it. My wife has a fantastic ac powered sharpener for her art pencils, which requires I hustle into the house to use. The little sharpener that works best came with a package of oversized childrens pencils, which are about half an inch in diameter and are very readable with old eyes. I have tried mechanical pencils but find I break the lead constantly, which irritates me. My little sharpener is tied to a loop of twist tie with a small clip on it so I can hang it up in plane sight after use.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Only use .5mm mechanical pencils for woodworking nowadays. When I did use wooden pencils I used a sharpener from LV and it works well and as Herb I think stated I also have the tapered reamer that matches the taper on the sharpener.

For a carpenter's pencil I use the plastic retractable one that LV sells, also available in many other places. It also never needs sharpening.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Found a small plastic hand sharpener that works great. When I use a pencil, I've taken to the ones you buy by the dozen, painted orange at Home depot. They are dark leaded and come to a fine point. I sharpen them often. For fine work, I use a marking knife, with kind of an arrowhead point to it. My wife has a fantastic ac powered sharpener for her art pencils, which requires I hustle into the house to use. The little sharpener that works best came with a package of oversized childrens pencils, which are about half an inch in diameter and are very readable with old eyes. I have tried mechanical pencils but find I break the lead constantly, which irritates me. My little sharpener is tied to a loop of twist tie with a small clip on it so I can hang it up in plane sight after use.


That is the reason I don't like the .005" Mech pencil, the leads are always breaking. I had a dandy little hand sharpener awhile back but can't find it now. I must have bought a dozen at the school supply dept. of the super market and none held up. still looking for one I can carry in my apron.
Carpenter pencils are too large for in the shop, Have a good supply of those.

Herb


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

6" wheel on a bench grinder. rotate the pencil at the angle you want. pin point sharp.


----------



## oldyam (Aug 2, 2015)

Like sunnybob The bench grinder or a sheet of abrasive for good sharp points whatever shape is your preference


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Marco said:


> I use a Stanley Utility knife
> 
> 
> to sharpen a carpenters pencil


can't remember the last I used one of those but did the the same as you..


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Tom & Herb--i thought i was the only one that couldn't get along with a mechanical pencil. I've tried. One of the guys in my office has an old electric sharpener that he inherited from his brother--i think it's a Denison, probably from the 1970's and works great. When i start to run low at home, i take a dozen or so in and sharpen them on his. I've threatened to kidnap it, but can't bring myself to do so. I've got about 5 years to figure it out, in the meantime i'll keep doing what i do!!

earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

can't beat these...

Pentel


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I agree, Stick. You have to develop a bit of a touch not to break the leads all the time and even so it will still happen occasionally. Nice clean consistent lines.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pencil sharpener??

Hell, most of the time, I can't remember where I laid the pencil down let alone sharpen it *L*


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Stick486 said:


> can't beat these...
> 
> Pentel


+111 on the Pentel units. Had very good luck with these. I do all my fine drawing with one. 

I DO use a mechanical sharpener in the shop, think it's a bostic. Handed down from Dad when he had his shop. I also have a pencil at each machine, which only becomes a problem when I forget to put said pencil back!! :wub: I use this item to hold the pencil. Pencil Holder

And I also have an electric sharpener in the house, but it doesn't get much use any more.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

I like the 'feel' of an old fashion wood pencil..... This is what I use.....


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I buy the fat pencils that a grade schooler would use as well as regular pencils for use on most things but when I'm working on a project needing procession measurements I use both the .5mm and .7mm lead mechanical pencils. The .5 are mostly used when I use the Incra rulers because .5 fits in the holes.

As far as the sharpeners, I keep a sharpener for flat pencils and small
two pencils sharpener in my tool bag. You can get them at Staples.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Pencil sharpener??
> 
> Hell, most of the time, I can't remember where I laid the pencil down let alone sharpen it *L*


That's why you buy them by the pack and leave one everywhere you might use one. For example I always keep one on the fence on my saw. For those that have trouble with the .5mm pencil try the .7mm one instead. Much tougher lead and only slightly coarser than the .5 one and much better than a dull wooden one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That's why you buy them by the pack and leave one everywhere you might use one. For example I always keep one on the fence on my saw. For those that have trouble with the .5mm pencil try the .7mm one instead. Much tougher lead and only slightly coarser than the .5 one and much better than a dull wooden one.


and use the Poly leads...
Pentel
you know these leads come in every color you could ever need...
white or yellow lead for dark woods....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

As Charles said, there's always the .7mm option...but keep in mind the office supply places keep both sizes in several different grades...F, 4H, HB etc.
I found this great link with tons of info on leads and pencils, for your Sunday morning enjoyment...
Picking the Perfect Pencil Hardness Grade - JetPens.com


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Pencil sharpener??
> 
> Hell, most of the time, I can't remember where I laid the pencil down let alone sharpen it *L*


I have a tape measure and pencil at every machine, plus on the bench and in my apron. I will sharpen a dozen pencils at a time and have one everywhere.
Herb


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

belt sander / linisher for me. stanley knife sometimes - and even the jack plane at a push


----------



## ThomL (Oct 1, 2012)

I use a .07 mechanical pencil in the shop as the lead doesn't 't break as easily. If I'm outside using a flat carpenter's pencil I use a utility knife for a chisel point or a C. H. Hanson sharpener for a sharp point. If I'm a long way from a sharpener the side of a concrete block or driveway has been known to work.

Tom


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

https://www.sciplus.com/p/HELIX-PEN...y's+New+Supermodel+Items+at+Superdad+Prices!+

I have been chided supplying AS&S link before but I can't help it I am an addict
Jnteresting pencil sharpener


----------



## jdonhowe (Sep 12, 2009)

A must read book: http://www.amazon.com/How-Sharpen-Pencils-Theoretical-Contractors/dp/1612193269 Warning: John Hodgman wrote the foreword


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

here ya go...
4:08 or so...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6Oq...M#t=314.402687


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

What kind of pencil? Carpenter's? #2 school pencil? For the #2 pencils, I use a Staples model 34462. It's electric. I teach Hunter Education classes and sharpen up to 100 pencils at a time. Still use the old crank type for shop pencils. Can't use a knife- wife says it's too dangerous. Once I was fixing a salad and cut my left thumb- three stitches and $310! Should have gone to medical school.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Since I also have an office where my shop is located (in my basement, for wood working), many writing instruments are available. The pencils that I find myself most often reaching for are the "Ticonderoga" made by Dixon. I've been using them for quite a while, now; and do not remember ever getting a "dud". There are old-fashioned "hand-crank" sharpeners located in strategic locations and also a couple of electrics. I've been "drafting" since I was a young teenager - initially taught by my Dad. Good drafters learn to "twirl" their pencils when drawing a line - in order for wear to occur concentrically. Twirling isn't necessary with mechanical pencils nor inking pens, but is a good habit to develop with _most _wooden pencils - although it doesn't work with flat carpenter's pencils! In my shop, pencils walk away - but I consider them disposable. We keep stacks of 10-12 pencils at each sharpener location - so there are always some available. *WARNING:* Round Pencils on the floor can be a hazard if you step on one and roll off-balance. I've seen more than one person bust their butt or hit their head by stepping on a pencil and begining an off-balance roll! The aforementioned sandpaper is the *ULTIMATE Sharp Point Maker*! 
By the way: Ticonderoga Pencils are sold at Wal*Mart and _here_, they are $5.00 or less for two dozen!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia (this is a really cool thread by the way!)


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I figured out that the $$$ Tree's pencils are the cheapest per pencil than any other place. For me though, I have to buy several small packs for my classes.
OPG3, now you are telling your age- drafting with a pencil. I started in 1964, went through 1971.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup .......... T-square, drafting table, 45 and 60 degree triangles, french curves, compass, protractor, dusting powder, hand lettering (my downfall), #2 and #4 pencils, sanding pads, ammonia prints. I remember it well!

HJ


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I can truly say I have learned a lot about pencils since starting this thread. :nerd:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You forgot the ubiquitous Architects/Engineers scale...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh yeah, the 3 sided scale that I always read wrong.

HJ


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

honesttjohn said:


> Oh yeah, the 3 sided scale that I always read wrong.
> 
> HJ


Yep. Just looks more opportunities to make measuring mistakes.


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

Saw this in Canadian Woodworking Magazine! Must have some beavers in the family tree!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

For a while, I got in the habit of buying the Incra .5's in bulk and using them until the lead ran out or broke (more often than not, BROKE), then starting getting refills at the office store..... If they would come out with a Fred Flintstone design with a .5 tip ..............

YaaaaaaaaaaDabbaDabbaDoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Yep. Just looks more opportunities to make measuring mistakes.


you too, heh....


----------

